# L L Bean washable wool trousers



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I did search before starting this so if I missed something, perhaps I can be corrected quickly.

I have recently purchased several pairs of the Bean washable wool trousers for 'casual Fridays' and really like them. They are heavy enough to be durable but look dressy enough to serve with a sport coat. I have a pair of the tan ones (dark khaki) on today and they look almost like the WWI US Army 'mustard' color. 
Any one else like them?


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

55 looks, no comments. Well, then I am a pioneer. 

It's chilly and windy here (Cincinnati) today-Oktoberfest begins here this evening-I was surprised that these trousers were 100% impervious to the wind. Really remarkable, considering the breeze.

I was curious to see if anyone had actually washed these. I am afraid to, and plan to have them dry cleaned when that becomes necessary.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Being that they are L.L. Bean, you wouldn't have a problem returning them if something went wrong (or for any reason).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I too am curious about them.

I was going to get those flannel Town & Field trousers a while back but they didn't have any left in my size. Why did they stop making those?


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I too am curious about them.
> 
> I was going to get those flannel Town & Field trousers... too late. They didn't have any left in my size. Why did they stop making those?


Those are also among the things I wish they would bring back. I did buy a pair of last year's navy flannel trousers that were separates with the Signature (J-Crew wannbe) navy flannel jacket. They are a nice weight but not really 'trad' and won't keep a crease. They seem to be AWOL in the current Signature line up as a separate.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw them in the catalog and was interested. That's good news about the quality.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the writeup, I was actually thinking of getting some LLB washable trousers too. Perhap's its "un-trad" but I don't want to have to pay for drycleaning after repetitive wear. Glad to hear they're worth the price.

Besides LLB, any other brands worth mentioning that offer washable slacks?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't pay for dry cleaning then. "Dry clean only" is a safety for the manufacturer -- you can sponge and press a lot of things instead or use home dry cleaning kits if they're noticeably stained.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Don't pay for dry cleaning then. "Dry clean only" is a safety for the manufacturer -- you can sponge and press a lot of things instead or use home dry cleaning kits if they're noticeably stained.


Just did this after wearing this same pair to a cocktail Saturday evening. Evidently collected some salad oil and after a few Carbona treatments, used some mild detergent and damp cloth to lift out the residue. Good as new!


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

A close look at the newest catalogue hints that this year's offering is a slightly heavier cloth than last year's so I may re-up on the charcoal and try the 'sand'. If they are as nice as the dark khaki ones, I am set 'til next Summer.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

inq89 said:


> Thanks for the writeup, I was actually thinking of getting some LLB washable trousers too. Perhap's its "un-trad" but I don't want to have to pay for drycleaning after repetitive wear. Glad to hear they're worth the price.
> 
> Besides LLB, any other brands worth mentioning that offer washable slacks?


I just cannot imagine washing wool slacks.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

hockeyinsider said:


> I just cannot imagine washing wool slacks.


I can't either, even in the prescribed cold wash, although the catalog seems to make the case so positively. I can't imagine anything except just taking them in for a very occasional dry cleaning. I was impressed, however, that they so easily took the spot cleaning I describe above, the last step being a cold soapy scrub and wet cloth 'rinse'.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I think at the price point these are probably a "what the hell, why not?" sort of purchase, even if they don't turn out to be as washable as claimed by Bean. I shall have a go at them, as finding heavier grey flannels around here is almost impossible.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I wonder how permanent that crease is? I like them, but don't think they could fill a spot in my rotation. The crease might make them too dressy for most of my weekend situations and I've already got flannels and heavy, widewale cords for when the weather demands it.

Anyway, if anyone is going to buy a pair, here is a $20 off $50 when paying with paypal. Enter the promotion code FOG4868 at checkout.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Are y'all talking about the three season washables?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Have had several pair (outgrew two) and have been very pleased with fit, durability, looks, all of it. But like the above folks, haven't tried washing them


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Dark navy pair received today. Confirms that the new offerings are heavier type serge material than previous run. Nice trou.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Are these the ones? https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/65708?feat=502702-GN2



DoghouseReilly said:


> I wonder how permanent that crease is? I like them, but don't think they could fill a spot in my rotation. The crease might make them too dressy for most of my weekend situations and I've already got flannels and heavy, widewale cords for when the weather demands it.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone is going to buy a pair, here is a $20 off $50 when paying with paypal. Enter the promotion code FOG4868 at checkout.


Respectfully, why would one wear wool trousers without a crease? Even outdoor whipcord trousers typically have one. It does say, "After washing, a quick touch-up with an iron puts the crease back in." That suggests the crease comes out in the wash, if you're concerned.

Thanks for the coupon code.


----------



## teamtc (Jun 21, 2011)

Cuffed hems only go to a 33" inseam (juuuuussttt an inch too short). That breaks my heart.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Didn't that code expire as well?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

teamtc said:


> Cuffed hems only go to a 33" inseam (juuuuussttt an inch too short). That breaks my heart.


This is my own inexpert opinion but...

I would suggest getting a pair unfinished and then seeing if you can_ just barely_ have a 1.5" cuff with a tiny bit of selvage underneath.

If that doesn't work, have a skilled tailor put in "faux cuffs". That is, they'll make just enough of a crease outside to suggest a real cuff, but inside they'll be stitched down at the crease and the hem. If that makes any sense. Probably won't drape quite like the real thing, but it will have the look.


----------



## teamtc (Jun 21, 2011)

Oddly, the cuffless model goes to 36 (so I could have that same tailor just stick 'em like he normally would). Probably worth the couple of extra bucks.

I may have to look into this "faux cuff," however, for a pair of suit trousers that didn't get the tailoring treatment I had anticipated.

Edit: Our posts crossed paths! Great minds.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Indeed. I had considered getting faux cuffs at one point when a suit trouser didn't have enough selvage, but decided against it. I'm neither vehemently for or against trouser cuffs, personally.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Bean is now offering washable flannel trousers too (code # TA266552) in 8.5 oz weight. Should be nice heavy pants for winter. I shall be ordering a pair later today.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep, those are the ones I linked. I think it might be their replacement for the Town & Field Pants or whatever they were called.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> Didn't that code expire as well?


Shows as expired for me.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Today I received Bean's new washable wool flannel heavyweight dress pants and there is both good and bad news.

Good News: These are frigging AWESOME pants and everyone should buy a couple pairs. The weight, nap, colour, and overall appearance are excellent and the fit is a nice straight leg. They are slightly casual, as the belt loops are wide and the rear pockets both have flaps, but overall they are the stuff and would be perfect with a tweed jacket or heavy blazer. Awesome pants and worth the price certainly.

Bad News: These seem to be vanity sized. I ordered a 38 waist; the pants received have a 38 label but measure to fully 40". Normally I would have thought it was simply an error, but a few weeks back I bought a pair of Ralph Lauren chinos that were a 38 except they also measured 40".

So tonight I get to telephone Beans and get them to take them back, even though the shipping paperwork says "alteration exception" (since these are finished to whatever length you want). I will keep you guys posted but I expect Beans not to be jerks about this. I like these so much I will order them again, this time ordering down to compensate.

- DD


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bean too? Enough with vanity sizing!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

DocD/other owners, can you tell us what is the front rise on these trousers, please?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I have bought a couple pair of Bean's trou lately, and they were vanitized 2", with a straight face.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Today I received Bean's new washable wool flannel heavyweight dress pants and there is both good and bad news.
> 
> Good News: These are frigging AWESOME pants and everyone should buy a couple pairs. The weight, nap, colour, and overall appearance are excellent and the fit is a nice straight leg. They are slightly casual, as the belt loops are wide and the rear pockets both have flaps, but overall they are the stuff and would be perfect with a tweed jacket or heavy blazer. Awesome pants and worth the price certainly.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to take a photograph and share with us? Could you not have a tailor remove the belt loops and use the extra cloth from taking in the waist and seat of the trousers to make side tab adjusters?


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Bean too? Enough with vanity sizing!


Back on the big thread about their 1912 chinos, another user cited vanity sizing. I believe he was a 32 and ordered a 31 or 30 after calling them for measurements (which they readily produced). I would suggest anyone interested make a call to them before ordering.

There is also a 10% off coupon with coupon code ERJ4248.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone try the year round model? This far South heavy slacks don't get to see much wear.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Saltydog said:


> Anyone try the year round model? This far South heavy slacks don't get to see much wear.


Salty, my earlier reply concerned they "year round". They are nice and light, durable, and wrinkles hang out between wearings. As noted, I've never washed them


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

My washable wool (not the flannels) were accurately sized. Interestingly, my '346' trousers, purchased at a local outlet, were non-vanity sized and I had to buy a size up to fit. This makes it harder to buy online without returns but I did luck out with the regular washable wools. I am getting another two pairs, the charcoal and the sand.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Back on the big thread about their 1912 chinos, another user cited vanity sizing. I believe he was a 32 and ordered a 31 or 30 after calling them for measurements (which they readily produced). I would suggest anyone interested make a call to them before ordering.


I can confirm that about the 1912 shorts. Exactly 1" too big, after a bunch of washings.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

One thing to remember with LLBean is that if you order a size, that's it for the maximum, NO material to let out


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Himself said:


> I can confirm that about the 1912 shorts. Exactly 1" too big, after a bunch of washings.


They should include some McDonald's gift certificates to help you fill out the waist.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hockeyinsider said:


> Is it possible to take a photograph and share with us? Could you not have a tailor remove the belt loops and use the extra cloth from taking in the waist and seat of the trousers to make side tab adjusters?


That seems like a lot of work for a pair of $90 trousers. Why not just take in the waist?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Why not just take in the waist?


Because in my case at least, taking them in by 2" would mean the back pockets would be almost touching. The side seams are an option, as pointed out, but that's a lot of work. I just want the right size. They've been sent back. I will call and get sizing for the 36" waist and if those measure to 38" then I will order them.


----------



## fashion_victim (Dec 23, 2004)

The reviews of these on the Bean website say these are pretty baggy. Can anyone who has bought them confirm/deny?


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I did not find them at all baggy, in fact I liked the fit.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

srivats said:


> DocD/other owners, can you tell us what is the front rise on these trousers, please?


Anyone? anyone? Bueller?


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

fashion_victim said:


> The reviews of these on the Bean website say these are pretty baggy. Can anyone who has bought them confirm/deny?


Not mine. I'm a skinny as a rail and these look OK. I will measure the rise, enjoy a cigaret after, and post tonight.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sounds good except for the cigarette.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Is there a "trad" cigarette?


----------



## teamtc (Jun 21, 2011)

jwooten said:


> Is there a "trad" cigarette?


...?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Blah! Don't encourage bad habits in others, whether it's trad or not.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Rise: 28" top of waistband in front to top of waistband in back. These fit 'normally' and are not Steve Urkel-like, although that is a look that I foresee in my future.


----------

